# Good Reminders of What NOT to feed your pup!



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I got this from:
*Lap Dog Rescue of New Mexico
*

* Just a reminder- These are foods you should not feed your dogs! 
1. Avocado – contains a substance called persin which may be toxic to canines.
2. Tuna – could cause malnutrition when given habitually (Might limit your intake as well. All the toxins in the water ect.)
3. Alcohol – sounds fun, but it could cause poor coordination and vomiting or lead to death.( Not to mention, you are an idiot if you do)
4. Grapes – incites rental failure, that means losing the ability to pass urine. This is a biggie!
5. Onions – can cause anemia, because of their ability to break down a feline’s red blood cells.( Slipped one in for the Kitties!)
6. Dairy – too much could lead to symptoms like diarrhea, digestive distress and allergic reactions.
7. Chocolate – acts similarly to caffeine and may cause death.
8. Sweets – lead to hike in blood sugar and seizures or liver failure. This goes for sugar free candy as well!

*


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

:thumbsup:

Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Curious about the avocado. Isn't there a dog food called Avoderm that is made with avocado?


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

pammy4501 said:


> Curious about the avocado. Isn't there a dog food called Avoderm that is made with avocado?



You know - I didn't think they were bad for dogs either.. but haven't had time to look it up!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

pammy4501 said:


> Curious about the avocado. Isn't there a dog food called Avoderm that is made with avocado?


According to this article:
say no to the avocado is just a safe way to go:
Rebound Hounds: Avocados: Poisonous For Dogs Or Nutritious Treat?

"In addition, the ASPCA includes avocados on the list of people foods that are unsafe for pets, with this warning, "The leaves, fruit, seeds and bark of avocados contain Persin, which can cause vomiting and diarrhea in dogs. Birds and rodents are especially sensitive to avocado poisoning, and can develop congestion, difficulty breathing and fluid accumulation around the heart. Some ingestions may even be fatal."

With this in mind, many pet parents may wonder why avocados are sometimes included in commercial dog food. This very question was recently addressed on the ASPCA website: "The safety profile of foods and other products formulated with avocado is a difficult question for us to answer definitively, because we do not know specifically how avocados are processed for these foods, what types of avocados are used, or what minimum dose of the toxic principle results in clinical effects. Therefore, we have refrained from making an overall assessment of the safety or toxicity of products that contain avocado."To add to the confusion, there are animal experts who believe that fears about avocados are overblown. For some vets the main concern is not poisoning, but potential weight gain due to the fruit's high fat content and the chocking hazard posed by the large seed.

So, what's a dog guardian to do? I would suggest discussing the avocado conundrum with your own vet. Personally, I do not feed them to Greta and Dewey - partially because Greta had an allergic reaction once, and also because I try to ere on the side of caution. Although many pet parents report no negative side effects from their pooches' avocado consumption, it's important to recognize that all dogs are different. For more perspectives on the avocado dilemma, check out this story."


----------



## GracieMyHrt (May 15, 2013)

Thank u LOTS!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Thank you
it is something about avocado, it CAN"T be given to birds too. For our Cockatoo it will work as poisoner


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

I did not know you we're not suppose to give grapes to dogs!

I bad mommy gave LaCie a quarter of a grape a week ago, she was not awfully fond of it, thank God!


----------

